
Where are the programmers who give a shit? - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/where-are-the-programmers-who-give-a-shit-87f859f13f75
======
curtisblaine
> There’s a question in the application: “Why do you want to work for us?”.
> Typical answers are “I want to work in a product team” or “I’m excited about
> new UI frameworks”. Those answers leave a bit to be desired.

Do they? Working "to save the world" is normally something that I tend to
avoid, for many reasons. I'll list a few:

1) Hey, you're __saving the world! __\- normally it means that you can 't
complain. Being asked of working weekends or late nights? You're saving the
world, how can you be so selfish to say no? Same with responding to mails
after work, or moving your holidays because there's an impending deadline.
There's more in a job than salary.

2) Normally, these jobs mean a "diverse and inclusive environment", which is
code word for "PC hell". No-one can be criticized. You have to evaluate
candidates based on their race or gender when hiring and reviewing, which
means you're not really free to build a team or fire people (= other factors
other than merit are factored in).

3) These companies expect you to share a certain moral stance and political
alignment. I personally don't like to be told how should I think by no one,
let alone the company I'm employed in. You (respectfully) express a viewpoint
on Twitter that's not the company's? Boom, fired. I like to work in a place
where you can be anywhere in the political spectrum, assuming that you are
respectful and abide the current laws.

